# OW! FUCK!! Kanker sores!?



## Ravie (Nov 12, 2008)

Damn it apparently i have two kanker sores in my mouth that hurt like a bitch. anyone know any remedies to make it not feel like a midget is in my lip feeding off my flesh?


----------



## Benny (Nov 13, 2008)

try this
http://www.mothernature.com/library/bookshelf/books/21/78.cfm


----------



## elokupa (Nov 13, 2008)

what are kanker sores? kanker is dutch for cancer...


----------



## Benny (Nov 13, 2008)

It's really spelled canker but it's painful mouth sores usually associated with vitamin deficiencies or poor eating habits. It can also occur with immune system disorders, stress, menstrual cycle or a myriad of other crap. It's an American thing...haha..jk


----------



## brute (Nov 13, 2008)

*OW! FUCK!! syphilis*

whenever i notice a premature case of the HERPES erupting on my face i will overdose on different aminos. . . try heavy doses of the LYSINE. i dont know the exact mg off my head

never had a sore inside my mouth tho


----------



## kai (Nov 13, 2008)

i find canker sores are best treated with sea salt rinses and listerine also works well once or twice a day.


----------



## derekja (Nov 13, 2008)

Ow! I hate canker sores. I get them from pineapple.

I've had good luck with this over-the-counter stuff called "Kanka" It's a brown liquid that you drop on the sore and it numbs it and coats it with a film that supposedly helps it heal. I don't know that it actually heals any faster, but it's sure nice to not have it hurt!


----------



## finn (Nov 13, 2008)

Mouthwash works for me, as does a tiny bit of tea tree oil if you want to be all organic.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 13, 2008)

okay thanks guys. Yeah I got em from stress. My dad passed away last week.


----------



## finn (Nov 14, 2008)

derekja said:


> Ow! I hate canker sores. I get them from pineapple.


Pineapple has meat tenderizing enzymes, which is why it does that.

Ravie, my condolences, and I hope you're holding up okay.


----------

